# My youtube online lessons



## Michael_guitar

Hi folks,

on every monday I release a short online lesson about how to play different styles on the guitar. In the last lessons I demonstrated some blues licks. Sheet music, tabs as well as an mp3 file are available in the youtube infobox of each video.
I hope you enjoy it!

Blues Lick #1

[video=youtube;_FjZetV-Su0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_FjZetV-Su0[/video]


Blues Lick #2

[video=youtube;wA1NH7xrfHQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wA1NH7xrfHQ[/video]


Blues Lick #3

[video=youtube;bEmtcBmPM4A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bEmtcBmPM4A[/video]


Blues Lick #4

[video=youtube;DoyKkzY92IE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DoyKkzY92IE[/video]


----------



## Steadfastly

Nice little licks. The slow part makes it easy for just about anyone to follow. Nicely done.


----------



## Michael_guitar

Here's a new one in the key of g minor. Hope you enjoy it!

[video=youtube;meDCqaKkaH0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=meDCqaKkaH0[/video]


----------



## Michael_guitar

This week starts with a lick that can be useful in pop & rock music:

[video=youtube;k10fsMVexuo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k10fsMVexuo[/video]

Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Michael_guitar

Pop & Rock Lick #2:

[video=youtube;UxHzeFebwkM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UxHzeFebwkM[/video]

Hope you like it!


----------



## Michael_guitar

Pop & Rock Lick #3:

[video=youtube;PzdDuclagB4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PzdDuclagB4[/video]

Have fun!


----------



## Michael_guitar

Pop & Rock Lick #4:

[video=youtube;ITb8ZWRMEX4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ITb8ZWRMEX4[/video]


----------



## 4321

Nice stuff.....I've subscribed


----------



## Michael_guitar

Pop & Rock Lick #5:
[video=youtube;wNqSr77jPU4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wNqSr77jPU4[/video]


----------



## Michael_guitar

Blues Lick #6:

[video=youtube;SLmM-Rqls2o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SLmM-Rqls2o[/video]


----------



## Michael_guitar

Blues Lick #7:

[video=youtube;tpXW_N_ywo8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tpXW_N_ywo8[/video]


----------



## Steadfastly

Michael: Keep the lessons coming. BTW, this is very good of you to take the time to create and post them here for others. Regards, Steadfastly


----------



## Michael_guitar

Blues Lick #8:

[video=youtube;GlbRJNtC1gc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GlbRJNtC1gc[/video]


----------



## Michael_guitar

Blues Lick #9:

[video=youtube;08vzpof3Y3k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=08vzpof3Y3k[/video]


----------



## Michael_guitar

Here's the last one for the moment:
*Blues Lick #10

[video=youtube;6AmqMZcBTU4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6AmqMZcBTU4[/video]


*Best,
Michael


----------



## metallica86

thanks so much Michael, please don't stop, I follow your lesson every week, thanks again


----------



## Michael_guitar

Hi folks,

I released my new Playalong series "JamTracks - Funk & Soul Grooves Vol. I" on my web site! 
In the next weeks I will upload some new lessons where I also demonstrate how you can work with my new release.
Here's the first one:

[video=youtube;zLA4qAZ6UPE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zLA4qAZ6UPE[/video]

You can download the sheet music and tabs
as well as an mp3 for this lesson on my web site:
Online Lessons - Updated regularly

Hope you enjoy it!

Best, 
Michael


----------



## Michael_guitar

Here's the next one:

[video=youtube;65XwY56H_l0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=65XwY56H_l0[/video]

Tabs+ mp3:
Online Lessons - Updated regularly

Hope you enjoy it!

Best, 
Michael


----------



## al3d

AH..you finally have a Head......and Lessons are great by the way..


----------



## cheezyridr

i also subscribed. good stuff


----------



## Michael_guitar

Thank you, guys!


----------



## Michael_guitar

Here's Funk Lick #3:
[video=youtube;o3PBcP4oeDo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o3PBcP4oeDo[/video]

The lesson material is available as usual on my web site:
www.michaelbehm.de

Best, 
Michael


----------



## Michael_guitar

It's Disco Time!!! 

Here's Funk Lick #4:
[video=youtube;9dTqiRRB6u4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9dTqiRRB6u4[/video]

Additional information is also on my web site.
www.michaelbehm.de

Best,
Michael


----------



## Michael_guitar

Hey guys,

here's the last one:
[video=youtube;zx4iW9sHYJ8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zx4iW9sHYJ8[/video]

Hope you enjoy it!
Sheet music, tabs and a mp3 file is on my web site.


----------

